# Yes, Jules, I‘ve seen Geoff‘s website



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Yes, Jules, I‘ve seen Geoff‘s website





Posted by Michael A. Dorosh from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 13:38:57:


In Reply to: Re: Brad posted by Jules Deschenes on April 21, 1999 at 13:16:08:



And it IS outstanding.  At least we can all agree on that, if nothing else.


----------

